
The Evolution of Bacteria on a “Mega-Plate” Petri Dish - alexcasalboni
https://vimeo.com/180908160
======
rcarrigan87
I had read the article but didn't see the video. Happy I came across this,
really amazing stuff.

Obviously, real life is way more complicated. But why don't we see antibiotic
resistance happening faster in the wild, as the video would suggest...?

~~~
seanp2k2
Not a doctor or biologist but I'm guessing that the evolution seemed so rapid
was due to the perfect lab conditions and the ramping of dosage instead of
just from nothing to very strong. Also, it's giving the bacteria a safe home
from which to launch their next wave of attacks, vs taking the no antibiotic
zone and dropping an anti-biotic bomb on it as would be the case if you e.g.
Had an infection then began a strong course of antibiotics. In the human body
you'd also have other factors (immune system etc) working against the growth,
so it's not just the antibiotics which would be killing off the bacteria.

------
Terr_
Previously on HN as:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12456938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12456938)

------
djmips
Could this training actually produce some harmful organisms or will they be
out competed by their antibiotic susceptible counterparts.

------
sdjbslkjvs
Is there any horizontal gene transfer going on here and if so how can we
visualize it ?

